# Pb boulette Mighty Mouse



## desertea (15 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Depuis peu, je rencontre des problèmes avec ma souris !!! 

En effet, la molette éprouve "quelques difficultés" pour descendre.(cela devient parfois même impossible)
Pour monter pas de pb, je perçois également le petit bruit (simulé). Cependant quand j'actionne la boulette pour descendre, rien, pas de bruit, pas de mouvement !! 


Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même problème ?


----------



## islacoulxii (15 Mars 2006)

Oui moi: je l'ai résolu en tapant un petit coup dessus... (VERIDICT!) Donc une petite tapette et ca repart!!


----------



## desertea (15 Mars 2006)

Merci pour ce conseil fort judicieux !!!  
Ma souris est repartie !!    Jusqu'à quand ??

D'après vous, est-il possible d'envisager un échange ? pour ma part, mon iMac a été commandé sur l'AS.

Ma machine étant quasiment neuve et encore sous garantie. Comment ce passe ce type de "transaction" ?
Apple envoi une souris neuve, et je renvois la boiteuse ?


----------



## yoffy (15 Mars 2006)

Voici un sujet traitant des souris impuissantes : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118577&page=4  

La méthode du "j'appuie sur la molette et je souffle très fort" y est présentée.


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Et avec brio je dois dire ! :rateau: 

Sinon oui, le jeu de la garantie reste la solution si les problèmes persistes.
Et pour ce qui est du renvoi de la souris défectueuse, je suis pas certain qu'ils te le demanderont pour un si petit truc. 
En revanche si ils le font ils te fournissent le colis.


----------



## Alex6 (15 Mars 2006)

Je rencontre parfois le même problème.
Je pense demander l'échange à l'occasion, profiter de la garantie valable.
Car j'ai peur que ce problème s'amplifie avec le temps


----------



## Stargazer (15 Mars 2006)

Le problème s'amplifie avec le temps ... Au début t'as quelques ratés, mais ça revient. Après ça devient permanent !


----------



## Alex6 (15 Mars 2006)

Vive la garantie dans ce cas


----------



## desertea (15 Mars 2006)

Je viens de joindre l'Applecare, ils m'envoient une nouvelle souris toute neuve.  
Je renverrai la mienne en échange. 

Apparemment le problème touche pas mal de gens ???
Ma future souris toute neuve, risque donc de présenter les même symptômes d'ici quelques temps !!


----------



## Alex6 (15 Mars 2006)

Je pense que je vais très vite reprendre ma mx1000 dans ce cas.
Je vais attendre un peu avant de demander l'échange. Le problème sera peut être réglé par la suite


----------



## r e m y (15 Mars 2006)

Si c'est un problème d'encrassement (et je vois mal comment cette boulette pourrait ne pas s'encrasser), il est certain que le problème reviendra


----------



## desertea (15 Mars 2006)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème d'encrassement.
Ma souris est quasiment neuve, est toujours utilisée les mains propres.

Cependant, si c'est réellement un problème de ce type, il est clair, que d'ici quelques temps toutes les Mighty vont tomber KO.

la grippe aviaire touche peut être déjà les souris ??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mars 2006)

J'ai mon iMac depuis une semaine et ma Mighty Mouse fonctionne très bien.  

Et j'adore cette petite bille. :love:


----------



## desertea (18 Mars 2006)

Pour ma part, les problèmes sont survenus après 3 ou 4 semaines d'utilisation.
J'ai reçu la nouvelle, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, pour l'instant !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2006)

Bon, je propose que celui dont la mighty mouse marche ouvre un fil, comme ça ça fera un fil unique au lieu des multiples fils ouverts depuis la sortie de la nouvelle vedette d'Apple... C'est une bouse infâme. Non fiable, elle ne marche que par périodes.


----------



## baki (22 Mars 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème. Impossible de défiler en bas avec la bille au bout de 3 mois. C'était un problème d'encrassement. Ca finit par arriver tôt ou tard. C'est un bel objet mais sensible à la poussière. Je l'ai démonté et depuis ça reboulotte tranquille.

Ya déjà eu un fil sur macgé. Faites une recherche pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## steflevrai (22 Mars 2006)

HAAAA

Je m'énervais depuis 5 mn, sur la boulette qui ne descend pas.
Je ne suis donc pas tout seul.

Mais même en cognant dessus, cela ne marche pas. Il y en a beaucoup qui ont ce pb ????


----------



## Stargazer (25 Mars 2006)

Posté dans un autre fil



> mistertitan a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà pour info ! 

Et jusqu'à présent ça semble tenir ...


----------



## gillou2000 (26 Mars 2006)

La mienne aussi est en rade de boulette. Je l'ai raménée au sav, et doit m'être échangée...
--
Gilles


----------



## _olivier_ (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu également ce même problème avec le scroll down de ma Migthy Mouse.

Pour ma part je ne pense pas que cela soit un problème de conception, car étant un fumeur de *****, bah j'ai très souvent les doigts gras/collants lorsque j'utilise ma souris.

La technique du je tappe sur ma souris m'a permis d'arranger le problème la premiere fois qu'il est apparu.
La seconde fois j'ai utilisé un tissu humide pour nettoyer la boule et cela avait aussi fonctionné.

Ces techniques ont sauvé 2 fois mon scrolling down, mais le problème revenait et ces nettoyages soft n'étaient plus du tout efficaces.

On m'a offert cette souris à Noel mais la personne n'avait pas garder le ticket de caisse donc j'étais marron pour faire jouer la garantie.

J'ai donc démonté ma souris* en faisant  délicatement *sauter* les points de colle*.

Une fois ouverte, j'ai *devisser les 3 vis du bloc de la boule*.

Observez bien ce bloc avant de le démonter, cela vous aidera à comprendre comment le remonter

Ce *petit bloc se démonte* ensuite extèmement facilement *en faisant un petit levier*.

Il est formé de *6 pièces, la base, le couvercle, la boule et 4 petits axes se terminants par une petite roue noire légèrement aimantée.*

Attention les petits axes ne sont ni fixés ni clipsés, ils reposent juste seuls dans leur emplacement.

Bah c'est simple l'axe du scroll down était couvert de ****, une bonne couche grasse durcie, les autres axes étaient aussi un peu crades mais en rien comparables à celui du scroll-down.

Un simple décrottage des axes(3minutes), un remontage du bloc et  un réassemblage de ma souris(Necessite de recoller les points de colle que nous avons fait sauter au démontage) à corrigé définitivement mon problème.

Certes je suis très manuel mais la réparation de ma souris ne m'a pris que 20 minutes et sans aucune doc.

Encore une fois je tiens à préciser qu'Apple n'est en rien responsable, dans la conception de la Mighty Mouse, de l'encrassement excessif de ma souris.

Le seul point faible Mighty Mouse vient du fait que la pièce qui scelle la souris est collée et non clipsée, ce qui ne facilite pas le démontage. Cela dit une fois ouverte, il très est appréciable de pouvoir démonter, nettoyer et remonter le bloc de la boule aussi facilement.


Si vous devez sauver votre souris et que vous avez encore votre garantie faites la jouer, sinon faites comme moi.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2006)

Mille merci ! Ca a marché ! Même après remontage, je n'y croyais pas. Très peu de crasses chez moi. Je pensais plutôt qu'il y avait du jeu dans les petits rouleaux. Impeccable, même le bouton latéral est plus réactif ! Moi qui ne suis pas manuel et ai des gros doigts, j'ai mis une demi-heure ! Quelques écorchures de la carosserie lors du décollage, mais ça vaut la peine !


----------



## desertea (2 Avril 2006)

Il est tout de même dommage que sur une souris de ce prix, l'on soit obligé de l'ouvrir toute les 4 semaines pour la nettoyer !!! (en plus l'ouverture n'est pas facilité, il faut faire sauter les points de colle)
La souris est conçue apparemment pour ne jamais être ouverte (elle est collée), donc elle doit normalement encaisser un peu de "grasse"...

Je n'ai jamis rencontré de problèmes identiques sur d'autres mulots !!
De plus, j'utilise ma souris avec mes mains propres (et je ne fume pas ! )

Enfin ..........


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Avril 2006)

Finalement c'est le même problème que les souris à boule avaient, les rouleaux qui s'encrassent inéluctablement, et le système optique avait réglé la question. Peut-être qu'il faudrait donc remplacer cette boulette par un système optique également, et supprimer définitivement tout système mécanique.


----------



## _olivier_ (3 Avril 2006)

A quand une mollette tactille façon iPod !

Sinon iPantoufle, je suis ravi que mon post ai pu t'être utile.

C'est vrai que c'est chiant ce coup de la colle, et je me rends compte maintenant que j'aurais dû réduire le nombre de points de colle lorsque je l'ai remontée, cela aurait rendu moins délicat sa réouverture le jour où j'aurais à la renettoyer.

Je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit à propos de sa conception, il est clair que pour ce prix un peu de jugeotte supplémentaire de la part des concepteurs aurait été bienvenue. 
Cela dit peut-on vraiment reprocher cette petite boulette, à cette boite qui innove constatement.
On pourrait tout à fait le faire mais Apple se rattrappe sur son programme d'échange et je suis persuadé que la prochaine évolution de la Mighty Mouse prendra en compte son nombre énorme de retour SAV et corrigera ce problème.


----------



## HmJ (3 Avril 2006)

Elle est sortie quand cette souris ? Y'a moyen qu'Apple corrige le tir (c'est a dire aide un peu plus les utilisateurs a nettoyer ca tout seuls) avec une rev B, ou bien alors ce n'est jamais arrive ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2006)

Je viens d'entamer ma 3e semaine d'utilisation et elle marche toujours comme au premier jour. RAS donc.  

Cela dit, même si elle a quelques défauts, je trouve cette souris géniale.


----------



## HmJ (4 Avril 2006)

Bien sur qu'elle a l'air bien cette souris. En meme temps, si on se felicite qu'un article fonctionne encore comme prevu apres trois semaines, dans quel monde vit-on...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2006)

HmJ a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur qu'elle a l'air bien cette souris. En meme temps, si on se felicite qu'un article fonctionne encore comme prevu apres trois semaines, dans quel monde vit-on...



Vu les soucis rencontrés par certains, y'a de quoi. Mais c'est vrai que c'est normal.


----------



## Kéfa (5 Avril 2006)

Moi ça fait maintenant un mois que je l'utilise cette mighty.

Elle ne m'a fait qu'une seule le coup du "j'ai pu envie de scroller vers le bas" mais en soufflant au niveau de la bille et en tapant un peu, ça a fini par remarcher. Depuis rien.

Par contre, je suis mitigé sur mon avis global de la bête. Les boutons latéraux ont du jeu, le clic droit est parfois capricieux (même si j'ai pris l'habitude du truc). Le dessous s'encrasse rapidement (mais ma souris de pc fait la même chose) pourtant je fais les poussières régulièrement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça fait maintenant un mois que je l'utilise cette mighty.
> 
> Elle ne m'a fait qu'une seule le coup du "j'ai pu envie de scroller vers le bas" mais en soufflant au niveau de la bille et en tapant un peu, ça a fini par remarcher. Depuis rien.
> 
> Par contre, je suis mitigé sur mon avis global de la bête. Les boutons latéraux ont du jeu, le clic droit est parfois capricieux (même si j'ai pris l'habitude du truc). Le dessous s'encrasse rapidement (mais ma souris de pc fait la même chose) pourtant je fais les poussières régulièrement.



Pour ne pas avoir de problèmes avec le clic droit, il faut lever légèrement le doigt gauche.


----------



## Kéfa (7 Avril 2006)

Ouaip, j'avais bien noté cette technique, mais ça déconne souvent. Soit je ne lève pas assez le doigt, soit j'appuie trop vers le centre.


----------



## MortyBlake (8 Avril 2006)

Faut bien rigoler de temps en temps ...

J'ai démonter ma Mighty Mouse. C'est vrai qu'elle était dégueulasse et que c'était pas du luxe de la nettoyer.
On peut pas dire que c'est un chef d'oeuvre d'ergonomie, mais c'est pas trop compliqué à démonter/remonter.

Ceci dit, maintenant le scroll vers le bas marche nickel, le seul problème c'est que c'est le scroll vers le haut qui ne marche plus.

Remontage/démontage, permutation des petits picots, rien à faire depuis plus de scroll haut.

Si quelqu'un comprend ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, j'avais bien noté cette technique, mais ça déconne souvent. Soit je ne lève pas assez le doigt, soit j'appuie trop vers le centre.



Essaie de lever un peu plus le doigt.


----------



## 222diablo222 (15 Avril 2006)

J'ai démonté remonté la MightyMouse pour nettoyer la roulette: impec'
Par contre mon clique droit ne marche plus et je ne comprends pas le mécanisme de ce clique droit...
Quelqu'un sait-il comment refaire marcher ce clique droit?

Merci!!

Edit: Juste après avoir envoyé ce message, ça remarche!! 

PS: merci pour le tuyau pour le nettoyage de la boulette  ça marche impec'!


----------



## Grosquick (25 Avril 2006)

Ben au contraire, je trouve le démontage mal aisé, surtout les points de cole. De plus j'avais encore le ticket de garantie... un conseil : faites marcher la garantie, ouvrez que si necessaire et pas de cole au remontage, du scotch c'est mieux. Maintenant la mienne a un peu de jeu...
La classe, à 55&#8364; tout de même


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai attentivement lu ce fil et crois utile, pour ceux qui n'aiment ni bricoler ni attendre des colis postaux, de donner ma méthode pour résoudre le problème de la molette de la Mightymouse.
La peau humaine sécrète naturellement une fine couche de graisse. Vous pouvez vous laver les mains autant que vous le voulez, vous n'en encrasserez pas moins la petite boule.
Ma solution consiste à nettoyer régulièrement cette boule avec un coton-tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool à 70°. Le résultat fut immédiat. 
Cela n'empêche sans doute pas un encrassage chronique des mécanismes de la souri, mais en diminue le rythme.
C'moon.


----------



## MortyBlake (26 Avril 2006)

Moonwalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai attentivement lu ce fil et crois utile, pour ceux qui n'aiment ni bricoler ni attendre des colis postaux, de donner ma méthode pour résoudre le problème de la molette de la Mightymouse.
> La peau humaine sécrète naturellement une fine couche de graisse. Vous pouvez vous laver les mains autant que vous le voulez, vous n'en encrasserez pas moins la petite boule.
> Ma solution consiste à nettoyer régulièrement cette boule avec un coton-tige légèrement imbibé d'alcool à 70°. Le résultat fut immédiat.
> ...



ça marche aussi avec de la vodka, et au moins on a pas à expliquer ce qu'on fait avec une bouteille d'alcool à 70° à coté du Mac.

Hipps ....:sick:


----------



## r e m y (26 Avril 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, les problèmes sont survenus après 3 ou 4 semaines d'utilisation.
> J'ai reçu la nouvelle, tout est rentré dans l'ordre, pour l'instant !!!


 
Si tous les utilisateurs de Mighty Mouse renvoient toutes les 3 à 4 semaines leur mulot pour un échange standard durant l'année de garantie, je pense qu'Apple va vite se lasser et trouver une solution technique ( suppression de la boulette et remplacement par une molette virtuelle tactile ? )

Donc plutôt que de vous évertuer à démonter cette souris qui n'est pas conçue pour cela (et faire sauter du même coup la garantie), renvoyez-la en SAV!!!

Devoir démonter ce mulot chaque mois pour pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser ce n'est PAS normal!


----------



## _olivier_ (27 Avril 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Si tous les utilisateurs de Mighty Mouse renvoient toutes les 3 à 4 semaines leur mulot pour un échange standard durant l'année de garantie, je pense qu'Apple va vite se lasser et trouver une solution technique ( suppression de la boulette et remplacement par une molette virtuelle tactile ? )
> 
> Donc plutôt que de vous évertuer à démonter cette souris qui n'est pas conçue pour cela (et faire sauter du même coup la garantie), renvoyez-la en SAV!!!
> 
> Devoir démonter ce mulot chaque mois pour pouvoir continuer à l'utiliser ce n'est PAS normal!



Je suis plutôt d'accord avec toi. Personnellement, je le rappelle, je n'avais pas moyen de faire jouer la garantie, et c'est pour cela que j'avais d'autre choix que de la démonter/nettoyer, ça m'aurait fait mal au coeur de devoir la mettre au rebu sans tenter le tout pour le tout..

Mon post sur comment nettoyer cette souris s'adressait plus aux personnes étant dans la même situatoin que moi qu'à celles ayants encore leur preuve d'achat, mais à ce niveau là chacun reste libre de faire ce que bon lui semble.

Sinon MortyBlake, je n'ai pas de réponse à ton problème de scrollup qui ne marche plus suite à ton nettoyage. Ca m'emmerde un peu ton histoire et me fait un peu culpabiliser. Sans mon post tu aurais surement fait jouer ta garantie, tu n'as plus cette possibilité maintenant et tu te retrouves avec une souris non 100% fonctionnelle.
Ca me ferait presque regretter d'avoir partagé mon expérience sur la réparation de ce problème. Cela dit j'ai quand même l'impression que mon aide a servie à plus de personnes qu'elle n'en a déservie.

Je trouve donc maintenant important de rajouter que le démontage de cette souris comporte des risques. Encore une fois faites jouer votre garantie si vous le pouvez !


----------



## MortyBlake (29 Avril 2006)

_olivier_ a dit:
			
		

> Sinon MortyBlake, je n'ai pas de réponse à ton problème de scrollup qui ne marche plus suite à ton nettoyage. Ca m'emmerde un peu ton histoire et me fait un peu culpabiliser. Sans mon post tu aurais surement fait jouer ta garantie, tu n'as plus cette possibilité maintenant et tu te retrouves avec une souris non 100% fonctionnelle.
> Ca me ferait presque regretter d'avoir partagé mon expérience sur la réparation de ce problème. Cela dit j'ai quand même l'impression que mon aide a servie à plus de personnes qu'elle n'en a déservie.
> 
> Je trouve donc maintenant important de rajouter que le démontage de cette souris comporte des risques. Encore une fois faites jouer votre garantie si vous le pouvez !



Merci de ta sollicitude, mais il y avait longtemps que j'avais perdu ma preuve d'achat. Elle ne marche pas plus mal qu'avant. Et même mieux car je me suis aperçu que c'était moins génant d'avoir un scroll montant défaillant que le descendant. Ce qui fait que j'ai démonté et redémonté pour tenter de reporter la panne sur un des scroll latéraux, mais rien à faire.

Donc en fait pas d'aggravation des problèmes, mais nettoyage (encore une fois c'était pas du luxe) pas complètement utile.

Ceci dit, si elle dysfonctionne aussi vite chez beaucoup d'entre nous, ça frise le vice caché.


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Mai 2006)

et voilà 2 mois d'utilisations de mon super mulot et j'ai le même soucis plus de scrool vers le bas et j'ai plus le ticket de caisse GRRRR à + de 50 ça fout un peut les boules quand même, enfin bon c'est qu'une souris :hein:


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Mai 2006)

bon je viens de retrouver mon ticket de caisse donc j'ai bien l'intention de faire jouer la garantie mais je l'ai acheter à la fnac donc c'est à eux que je doit m'adresser ou à Apple directement , 
là j'ai rebrancher ma vielle intelmouse de cro$oft GRRR ça fait tache sur le bureau


----------



## desertea (7 Mai 2006)

Passe à la Fnac, pour commencer.


----------



## Wolfmac (9 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> Passe à la Fnac, pour commencer.



bon c'est fait je viens de déposé ma mighty au SAV le gars m'annonce 20 jours de délais pour "réparer" la bête   
en attendant je lui ai trouvé une remplaçante
la logitech LX7


----------



## r e m y (10 Mai 2006)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> et voilà 2 mois d'utilisations de mon super mulot et j'ai le même soucis .....  à + de 50 ça fout un peu les boules


 
C'est justement l'une des fonctionnalités de cette souris 



			
				Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> ..., enfin bon c'est qu'une souris :hein:


 
une souris à boules....:rateau:


----------



## chupastar (17 Mai 2006)

Moi j'ai acheté la mienne dans un Apple Storel'été dernier, est-ce que je peux envisager une garantie en France dans mon cas? EN appelant l'Apple Store?

Car là ça devient insupportable, avant, en frictionnant fortement la boulette ça remarchait, mais là elle ne veut plus rien savoir...


----------



## SveDec (20 Mai 2006)

Purée !
Je surfais sur MacGé quand mon scroll up a déconné !
Gros coup de stress ^^
Tellement que j'ai failli oublier la recherche et poster un nouveau sujet 
Heureuseusement, j'ai appliqué le coup du "j'appuye très fort et hop ça marche", et ben en effet ça remarche ... Si ça me refait le coup je pense que je vais la refiler, mais comme elle était livrée avec mon iMac Intel, acheté à la Fnac, ça risque de ne pas être simple ...


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2006)

Retourne à la FNAC et demande un échange standart!

Cette boulette qui s'encrasse c'était prévisible!

Je pense que dès que cette souris a fait son apparition, on est plusieurs a s'être posé la question de l'encrassement de la boulette et de l'accessibilité pour la nettoyer (du moins tous les anciens qui ont eu un jour un souris à boule et qui se rappellent de la nécessité de nettoyer régulièrement les galets).

Les ingénieurs d'Apple n'ont pas pu ne pas y penser! Laisser sortir un produit avec un problème aussi évident, ce n'est pas acceptable!

A ce stade ce n'est même plus un vice caché! c'est du vice tout court!


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2006)

Petite anecdote:

Croyant ma souri morte, j'ai donné un énorme coups sur le boule. Depuis elle fonctionne à merveille...bien entendu il ne faut pas le faire, mais j'ai une mighty qui fonctionne mieux qu'avant...Maso la mighty ?


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Petite anecdote:
> 
> Croyant ma souri morte, j'ai donné un énorme coups sur le boule. Depuis elle fonctionne à merveille...bien entendu il ne faut pas le faire, mais j'ai une mighty qui fonctionne mieux qu'avant...Maso la mighty ?



Du vice, je vous dit! :rose:


----------



## SveDec (21 Mai 2006)

Je me souviens des souris à boule ... Du petit coton tige et de l'alcool à 70° ^^
Si je retourne à la Fnac, j'y retourne avec la souris dans la poche comme ça ? Sachant que comme elle était livrée avec l'iMac elle n'avait pas d'emballage propre ... Et puis là elle marche, donc je me vois mal dire qu'elle marche pas ^^

J'ai la bizarre impression de passer pour un branquignol ^^


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

Moi je viens de ranger la mienne, ce dysfonctionnement était de plus en plus fréquent et commencait à m'énerver. J'ai branché ma MX1000  
Je retournerai la mighty mouse à apple quand j'en aurai le temps


----------



## r e m y (21 Mai 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Je me souviens des souris à boule ... Du petit coton tige et de l'alcool à 70° ^^
> Si je retourne à la Fnac, j'y retourne avec la souris dans la poche comme ça ? Sachant que comme elle était livrée avec l'iMac elle n'avait pas d'emballage propre ... Et puis là elle marche, donc je me vois mal dire qu'elle marche pas ^^
> 
> J'ai la bizarre impression de passer pour un branquignol ^^



Ben oui la souris dans une poche, ta facture dans l'autre et tu te diriges vers le service Après-vente.


----------



## desertea (21 Mai 2006)

Ma souris a été changée après seulement 1 mois d'utilisation, depuis (avec la nouvelle), pas de problème !!!! (3 mois)

Enfin juste pour dire, que je connais une personne qui utilise sa Mighty depuis un très long moment (sur son iMac G5 rev C), et qu'il fume comme un pompier !!!
La boulette est totalement noire, et il n'a jamias eu de problème !! Lol

Comme quoi !!!!!


----------



## eckomen (21 Mai 2006)

j'ai le meme probleme jai cette souris depuis environ 6 mois et quelques petits probleme avc cette boule mais rien d'alarmant mé la une semaine é plus moyen de la faire fonctionner vers le bas comme plusieur personnes que je viens de voir ici ...
meme le cout sur la boulette meme l'alcool a 70 rien ni fait et la démonter ne me tente pas du tout.
seulement je l'ai achetée sur  l'Apple Store avc mon imac dois je donc me rendre dans une boutique prour mac proche de chez moi pourrais je alors me la faire remplacer par une neuve ou dois je la renvoyer a Apple directement??? ce probleme comence a m'énervé sérieusement surtout ke je ne peut pas me passer de roulette oou de boulette...


edit :finalement apré avoir posé la paume de ma main sur la boulette avoir frictionné 2 min tré vite voila que ca remarche a peu près corectement


----------



## La mouette (21 Mai 2006)

eckomen a dit:
			
		

> edit :finalement apré avoir posé la paume de ma main sur la boulette avoir frictionné 2 min tré vite voila que ca remarche a peu près corectement



 moi je l'avais frappée, toi caressée , quelle coquine cette mighty :love:


----------



## eckomen (21 Mai 2006)

oui sacrée mighty très capricieuse cette souris c'est quand meme vraiment dommage que l'on ne puisse pas la démontée comme les anciennes souris ça aurait évité bien des soucis à nombreux d'entre nous


depuis mon dernier post aucun problème a signalé la souris marche nikel sa me redonne le sourir en ce temps plutot très triste


----------



## desertea (21 Mai 2006)

eckomen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai le meme probleme jai cette souris depuis environ 6 mois et quelques petits probleme avc cette boule mais rien d'alarmant mé la une semaine é plus moyen de la faire fonctionner vers le bas comme plusieur personnes que je viens de voir ici ...
> meme le cout sur la boulette meme l'alcool a 70 rien ni fait et la démonter ne me tente pas du tout.
> seulement je l'ai achetée sur  l'Apple Store avc mon imac dois je donc me rendre dans une boutique prour mac proche de chez moi pourrais je alors me la faire remplacer par une neuve ou dois je la renvoyer a Apple directement??? ce probleme comence a m'énervé sérieusement surtout ke je ne peut pas me passer de roulette oou de boulette...
> 
> ...



J'ai également acheté mon iMac sur l'Apple store, un petit coup de fil et tu reçois un Mighty toute neuve ainsi que le nécessaire pour renvoyer la défectueuse. (reçue en 3 jours environ)


----------



## Alex6 (21 Mai 2006)

desertea a dit:
			
		

> J'ai également acheté mon iMac sur l'Apple store, un petit coup de fil et tu reçois un Mighty toute neuve ainsi que le nécessaire pour renvoyer la défectueuse. (reçue en 3 jours environ)



C'est bon à savoir !
Je m'occupe de ca à la fin de mes exams pour en avoir une toute neuve.
As tu encore des problèmes avec la nouvelle ?


----------



## eckomen (21 Mai 2006)

a oué très bon a savoir dès que j'ai de nouveau ce problème je les appelleraient


----------



## desertea (22 Mai 2006)

Je ne rencontre aucun problème avec ma nouvelle souris, que j'utilise maintenant depuis 3 mois, dans les même conditions que l'ancienne. (pas de soin particulier)

Mais que réserve l'avenir ? 



PS: l'échange est relativement rapide. Ils demandent juste un numéro de CB, en caution, au cas ou la souris défectueuse ne serait pas renvoyée. Mais bon, il n'y a pas de raison de garder une souris HS !!


----------



## Alex6 (22 Mai 2006)

Petit site qui explique comment démonter la mighty mouse (pour ceux qui n'ont plus la garantie) : http://web.mac.com/karelgil/iWeb/MacWebSite/MightyMFr.html (trouvé sur macbidouille)


----------



## La mouette (22 Mai 2006)

Voilà ce qu'il manquait.
A croire que l'autre nous lisait


----------



## Kéfa (22 Mai 2006)

Ouais à l'occaz faudrait aussi que je pense à changer la mienne mais il n'y a pas d'urgence car mon j'utilise mon ensemble Logitech qui me donne entière satisfaction pour le moment. Mais on ne sait jamais


----------



## yul (25 Mai 2006)

Salut,
Après deux échange de ma souris par le service après vente d' Apple, ma Mighty Mouse est encore en rade... Cette fois elle n' a tenue que 2 mois. Je me suis donc lancé dans le bricolage, et je l'ai entièrement démonté. :rateau: Chrono en main démontage remontage en moins de 20 minutes, nettoyage compris. Et il y en avait besoin le petit axe de descente était plein de merdddddd.:love: Tout ca pour dire qu'il n'y a pas photo, un petit démontage et nettoyage et c'est reparti...:love: Fini de passer 20 minutes au téléphone avec le service après vente...
@+


----------



## Wolfmac (25 Mai 2006)

sympa le petit tuto pour le démontage de la mighty mais je crois que je vais garder la mienne en expo et continuez avec la logitech LX7, dommage quand même la super souris a trouver sa kriptonite verte : la poussière


----------



## Alex6 (27 Mai 2006)

Je viens d'appeler apple pour le remplacement de la mighty mouse (l'opérateur m'a dit ne pas être au courant d'un problème majeur sur la mighty mouse). Ils en envoient une neuve et je dois retourner l'ancienne ... jusqu'au prochain encrassage !


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'appeler apple pour le remplacement de la mighty mouse (l'opérateur m'a dit ne pas être au courant d'un problème majeur sur la mighty mouse). Ils en envoient une neuve et je dois retourner l'ancienne ... jusqu'au prochain encrassage !


Si à chaque encrassement TOUS les utilisateurs les contactent pour un échange standard ils vont vite être au courant!
Mais la plupart se lassent, ou se disent qu'avec un petit tutorial ils vont nettoyer eux même (en perdant leur garantie au passage)


----------



## Alex6 (27 Mai 2006)

Je renverrai la mienne autant de fois qu'il le faut pendant la période de la garantie (même si j'ai remis ma MX1000 en attendant).

L'opérateur n'était pas au courant d'une éventuelle évolution pour remédier à ce problème d'encrassement


----------



## Alex6 (30 Mai 2006)

J'ai déjà recu ma nouvelle mighty mouse. J'ai appelé apple samedi après midi. Rapide !
Le colis de retour est prêt à partir.
Espérons que la nouvelle tiendra un peu plus que la précédente !


----------



## Wolfmac (30 Mai 2006)

et moi la fnac qui me fait poireauté ça fait 20 jours que j'ai donner ma mighty pour réparation , alors que je suis presque sur qu'il se font pas chi..er et que je vais avoir une neuve à la place et pourtant j'attend, j'attend, j'attend...


----------



## SveDec (30 Mai 2006)

Tiens, ma souris m'a refait le coup hier, mais cette fois c'était en haut ET en bas ... et j'ai eu plus de mal à la remettre en état :s
La prochaine fois je l'emmène sans y toucher à la fnac !!


----------



## Wolfmac (2 Juillet 2006)

ça y est enfin après 31 jours je viens d'avoir une nouvelle mighty encore sous blister, 

pour l'instant je garde la logitech à qui je me suis bien habitué l'autonomie des piles est bluffante ( 1 seule recharge depuis que je l'ai c'est hallucinant ) et elle a une bonne prise en main;

mais bon niveau look ma mighty est toujours la plus belle mais le soucis de la boulette m'a refroidi pour une utilisation courante


----------



## yul (6 Juillet 2006)

Salut
Ben moi j'ai encore démonté ma souris, cette fois ci elle n' a tenue que 1 mois... Mais pas grave, maintenant j'ai le coup de main, j'y ai passé 15 mn, c'est tout de même mieux que la SAV...
@+


----------

